

Good sales books for hackers? - maxer

bootstrapping a startup can lead pitching and selling services to developers. what books would you guys reccomend?
======
prakash
1\. Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion by Robert B. Cialdini

2\. How I Raised Myself from Failure to Success in Selling by Frank Bettger

3\. The Four Steps to the Epiphany by Steven Gary Blank

~~~
maxer
read first two already :P

2nd was life changing

------
cgherb911
1) SPIN selling. period. 2) The Art of Woo 3) Getting to Yes

